

Ask HN: Help me pick a name. Transgender + Startups =? - alliem

On the table:
Translaunch
Transincubator
Transintegrator
Transcombinator
Transtartup
Transtarter<p>We are x. 
We help transgender 
people launch startups. 
We are seeking to raise 
a fund to do it as a full
fledged seed venture capital
firm.<p>What's the best fit for x?
======
nickler
First off, don't think that your name needs to define you. Your company, it's
dealings, and it's founders will define it, so open yourself to more
possibilities.

Regardless of the cause or core values of your incubator, putting too much
weight behind that can make it sound like a gimmick, and take focus away from
the hard work and successes of your founders.

I do like Transformer, however, so anigbrowl gets a ^

Best of luck.

~~~
alliem
Thank you, and I agree that this problem is less important than our team and
what we do, hence my attempt to crowdsource the naming decision. 2 for
transformer is a good lead I'll be pitching the team tomorrow. Transfund,
Transfunding, or Transfunder seem like worthy competition?

------
bawllz
TrannyNanny, The Startup Incubator

~~~
anigbrowl
'Tranny' is generally considered offensive to transgender people.

I vote for Transformer.

~~~
alliem
Thanks for pointing that out and the suggestion, but couldn't we be opening
ourselves up to litigation from the toymakers?

~~~
anigbrowl
Unlikely, as you'd be operating in a different field and there'd be no
opportunity for consumer confusion - but obviously you should check with a
trademark lawyer or consultant, whichever name you go for.

------
franzus
fagcombinator

~~~
alliem
Is this really acceptable on HN?

~~~
franzus
No. So please stop trolling us with your Transcombinator nonsense.

~~~
alliem
It's not trolling in any way. We have a new team member who is a pr person and
are trying to settle the name issue so we can move foward. HN polices itself
just fine without bigotry if people don't like the premise of our startup. You
can disagree without being disrespectful.

